

Show HN: TweetSnip – delete specific tweets after a certain time via a hashtag - niko001
http://www.tweetsnip.com

======
niko001
TweetSnip deletes your tweets that carry a #Xm hashtag after x minutes (or
d=days, w=weeks, mo=months).

Startups can use it to tweet out discount codes that expire after a certain
time or run "power sales" for a limited time.

It may also be useful for political activists ("We'll meet at Gezi Park in
#10m") or just about everyone to keep your feed clean of things that may no
longer be relevant after a certain time. Power-users can use it to engage with
only their most loyal followers.

